# 2 Abandoned Pigeon Chicks



## Toriepom

I had been watching a pigeon nest in our garden, since the eggs were layed , however i have not seen either of the parents come back to the nest for some 3 or 4 days, which is unusual as we had seen her flying in and out before to her young.

There are 2 baby pigeons still in the nest, and they appear to be quite young, (approx 2-3 weeks), and am not really sure what to do for the best.

I have been keeping an eye out for the mother who generally spends some time in our garden eating off our bird tray however i haven't seen her anywhere near by.

I am starting to get a little worried for the 2 chicks which are still in the nest, and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice, any would be greatly appreciated.

Victoria


----------



## Jaye

Take a peek at the babes -better yet snap a photo & post here - do they appear lethargic w\eyes closed or are they alert ? - also look at their chests below the beak -are they round like a small balloon or not ? At 11-14 days the parents no longer sit the nest but they certainly should still be feeding. Thanks for caring !!!


----------



## Feefo

Hi Victoria,

Do the chicks look bright eyed and alert? If they do, then the parents are still feeding them because otherwise they would become dehydrated very quickly.

Both parent birds feed the young and it is very unusual for them to abandon the nest while the chicks are alive.

As the chicks grow older and are ready to leave the nest they get fed less frequently.

Are you in the UK and are these wood pigeon chicks? They leave the nest at between 21 and 25 days after hatching.

If the chicks are looking dull, then it would be best to remove them from the nest and hand feed them.


----------



## spirit wings

parent pigeons are not on the nest all the time at that age.. check to see if they are being fed by looking a the crop, usually it will be full in the evening, or mid morning. If they are not being fed then you will have to take them in to save them.


----------



## Toriepom

Here are some pictures of the two of them.
They do seem to be quite alert, however as i have said there has been no sign of there mum for quite some time.
From what i can tell there crops look quite empty and they deffinately are not as strong as they were yesterday evening.

Torie


----------



## Pawbla

Hum... The crops don't look empty IMHO, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Feefo

They look like two well fed woodies to me!  And they are beautiful! Empty crops look concave...but it worries me that you think they are weaker...can you clarify?

Cynthia


----------



## amyable

Feefo said:


> They look like two well fed woodies to me!  And they are beautiful! Empty crops look concave...but it worries me that you think they are weaker...can you clarify?
> 
> Cynthia


Yes let us know what difference you've seen as regards to their activity, but I agree with Cynthia that they look healthy to me and their crops seem well rounded in that last picture.

Quite often what happens when folks think babies are abandonded is the parents, especially Woodies that are notoriously wary of people, probably won't come near if they can see you around watching. This does make it difficult as you'd have to sit out of sight most of the day to make sure they are in fact coming back to feed.
Please do keep an eye open for the parents to be sure but it may be that they're popping by when they know the way is clear.

It's great you're looking out for them so do let us know how they're going on,

Janet


----------

